# Six week old GS



## Lewish2012 (Jan 6, 2019)

I didn’t know he was six weeks until I brought him home, the seller lied to me. It doesn’t matter if he is full blooded now I’m wondering if he really is. I plan on taking him to the vet next week to get shots and make sure he is healthy. He didn’t come with any papers.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He looks like he might be.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

To be a nit picker - the term you want is "purebred" --- we hope all dogs are full blooded. And he looks PB to me but puppies are hard. 6 weeks isn't terribly early. 7 weeks is good and so is the more traditional 8 weeks. 



Cute tyke at any rate.


----------



## MrGSD (Dec 7, 2018)

The second pic just about confirms it in my opinion. Cute pup! Just be sure to enjoy the days when they're that young...they seem to disappear almost over night.


----------



## Lewish2012 (Jan 6, 2019)

Yes I have seen the term full blooded being used improperly by reading some of the posts today I haven’t really thought about that until now. Makes sense.


----------



## Lewish2012 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sorry what I was being is pure bred. Thanks for educating me on that.


----------



## Lewish2012 (Jan 6, 2019)

Slee


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

I think six weeks is the BARE minimum a pup can be brought home. Just be sure to work on bite inhibition early on. Cute pup!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

You can have an Embark test done if you want to be sure about his breed, and it'll also tell you a lot about his health and any genetic conditions he carries or is clear for. To me, he doesn't look like a full GSD, but I'm not an expert by any means. Have the test done if you want to know for sure, and love that cute guy anyway!


----------



## Lewish2012 (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks everyone! I just ordered the test. I’d like to know his health and etc as well.


----------



## andeo (Jan 3, 2019)

Lovely pup! Hope he grows healthy


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

We all knew what you meant by saying full blooded, no big deal! I say both terms. 

What’s the little guys name? He looks like he may be GSD but sometimes it’s hard to tell with young puppies. He’s adorable no matter what! I brought home my GSD Doberman mix boy at four weeks old, it’s not advisable but is doable if the situation calls for it. He is now 90 lbs of muscle and sweetness!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It may not matter to you if you have a mixed breed but breed matters. Depending on what he might be mixed with, you will see different traits and behaviors. If the test acccurately shows his genetics, then you will have a better idea of what you might expect. The first picture looks like a mix. The others don’t as much.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

One of my GSD's came home with me at 6 weeks. The biggest issue I noticed was he didn't seem to understand how to interact with other dogs or animals. He seemed baffled in some situations and in others (to me) it looked like he offended other animals by behaving improperly. If that makes any sense.

Your pup looks purebred to me. I'm sure when he gets bigger it will be easier to tell. Enjoy him and he's adorable.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Mareesey said:


> One of my GSD's came home with me at 6 weeks. The biggest issue I noticed was he didn't seem to understand how to interact with other dogs or animals. He seemed baffled in some situations and in others (to me) it looked like he offended other animals by behaving improperly. If that makes any sense.
> 
> Your pup looks purebred to me. I'm sure when he gets bigger it will be easier to tell. Enjoy him and he's adorable.


Dogs are meant to interact with littermates. Singletons or dogs who leave the litter too early, need early interaction with other dogs.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> Dogs are meant to interact with littermates. Singletons or dogs who leave the litter too early, need early interaction with other dogs.


Oh I know this now. This was probably 15 years ago, I was young and impatient.


----------



## Lewish2012 (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks everyone! Here are some updated photos. He is getting sooo big!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Is that a rash on his chest? It looks like he's scratching in the one photo - could he possibly have fleas?

Cute pup, and yes, could well be purebred.


----------



## Lewish2012 (Jan 6, 2019)

It is from scratching. He has lice. We are still treating him. He was not
In the best condition when we got him.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

[sigh] Bloody backyard breeders... Assume you've had him tested for internal parasites, too (worms)?


----------



## Lewish2012 (Jan 6, 2019)

Yes, he had hookworms as well. I took him to the vet the following day I got him. It was so sad, he was so miserable. Slowly getting better


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Worms are common in puppies. I'm glad you have this little guy . He's a "lucky dog."


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Good luck with your puppy! He is a cutie. Good thing for him that he landed in a family treated his health issues.


He does not look purebred to me in the most current pictures. I see something like Doberman in there as well.
Sheilah


----------

